# Cushion Case Seiko 5606-7130 Still A Classic....



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Loved the look of these cushion style vintage Seikos (got the white dial version too). Thin and light but very dressy looking. They must be serviced from the front. 1980 version, I believe...

These models were known to have problems with the quick set day/date due to a plastic part, but mine work fine so far...the white one needs general servicing so am sending it to a fellow in the eastern States.....


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Seiko I all ways liked the cushion case on them I got a Seiko 6309 diver with a cushion case it's being service by Jack of IWW's and getting relumed can't wait to get it back.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

river rat said:


> Nice Seiko I all ways liked the cushion case on them I got a Seiko 6309 diver with a cushion case it's being service by Jack of IWW's and getting relumed can't wait to get it back.


Jack does top work so you should be very happy when it arrives...heard that his waiting list is months!!! yikes! For luming and dial cleaning I send to my buddy in Spain, Angelo who does top notch work....all the guys in the USa are so busy and waiting is months.....


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Thian said:


> river rat said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Seiko I all ways liked the cushion case on them I got a Seiko 6309 diver with a cushion case it's being service by Jack of IWW's and getting relumed can't wait to get it back.
> ...


Your right about that 4 to 5 months wait.But what I read about his work I had to see it for my self so I sent him one I should get it back in dec or Jan I will post photo's of it when I get it back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Thian said:


> Loved the look of these cushion style vintage Seikos (got the white dial version too). Thin and light but very dressy looking. They must be serviced from the front. 1980 version, I believe...
> 
> These models were known to have problems with the quick set day/date due to a plastic part, but mine work fine so far...the white one needs general servicing so am sending it to a fellow in the eastern States.....


Great case shape mate :thumbup:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Loved the look of these cushion style vintage Seikos (got the white dial version too). Thin and light but very dressy looking. They must be serviced from the front. 1980 version, I believe...
> ...


thanks..here is the white version, which I prefer cuz it is easier to read most of the time. Needs general cleaning though as it starts and then stops...starts...stops...after 30 years you can expect some gunk haha!


----------

